# Suggestion: New Forum - Reformed Reviews of Secular Media



## 2ndViolinist (Apr 13, 2016)

Brothers and sisters,

Would it be possible to create a forum dedicated to reviews of secular media?

I like to look up book and movie reviews online before reading or watching--regardless of whether or not the books or movies are classics/modern, Christian or otherwise. There are some supposedly Christian websites out there that write reviews, but I think some of those are too diplomatic and are probably not from a Reformed perspective.

Did someone find some classic work edifying? Are there things in it that might cause a believer to stumble? These are questions that I like to explore before deciding to read, watch, or listen to something.

If this is not possible or reasonable, I understand. 'Just thought I'd make the suggestion!


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 13, 2016)

Kat,

We have a movie reviews forum here: http://www.puritanboard.com/forumdisplay.php/86-Movie-Reviews

It's not used very often. I used to have a plugin that was discontinued that allowwed for a rating system.

We also have the Literary Forum but that's not necessarily focused on reviews.

I suppose I could rename the movie reviews forum to book and movie reviews and we could just have one forum that's for reviews of media. I'm a bit tied up at the moment but will try to do this soon.


----------

